# New Piegions



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello All,

I was gifted with 2 Piegions today ( Photo attached) and would request your help in identifying the breed and age of the Piegions. Am not sure about the breed and the age .Need your help.

Need help in identifying male and female as well 

Am handling Piegions for the first time, so request your valuable comments.

PS: Am posting picture of Piegion shelter as well.

thanks in advance


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi, and Welcome to PT 
The red bird looks like some sort of Tumbler or Tumbler cross, the second (grizzle ?) looks like possibly a Tumbler Cross. Not 100% sure, but someone better with breeds will be along.
Are you keeping them in a box? Are they inside or outside? If you can get a hold of a large dog crate or carrier, that would be better for them, for the time being.
What are you feeding them?


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

hi ya, thank you so much for your comments. currently am feeding them pellets. on a temp basis am keeping them in a box, they go in and out of the box without any problem.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very pretty birds, I have a couple that look like them and mine are Tumblers and Tumbler/Homer crosses. Tumblers have (Muffs) feathered legs and feet ..I love that.
I assumed the box was temporary, but they might like a dog crate so they can see what's going on around them.
Is that what their use to eating - pellets?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to PT jeev,where are u from ?


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes they were eating pellets...can you help me with their age and gender? please.Right now the white one is making growling noise and looks like ready to lay eggs..


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

jeev,we will help u......this forum is all about helping each-other.
where are u from ?


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

hello boney, From India. currently based in Bangalore, am from kerala ( palakkad) . would you be able to help me with my queries?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

jeev12 said:


> hello boney, From India. currently based in Bangalore, am from kerala ( palakkad) . would you be able to help me with my queries?


Yeah,i was thinking the same....
first about the breed....in south we call them the "australian red",australian-gold,black,white etc,according to their color.but in reality such a breed is not their....actually these are tumblers/tumbler crosses ....!!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

The second one could be a mixed cross breed....
Its difficult to judge the sex from the pic,we can usually say it by observing the behavior.the males are usually very territorial,makes cooing sound and circles around the females .


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

It's hard to tell the age of an adult. Usually people band them with the year they were born. Their not youngsters.
To distinguish a cock from a hen, you watch their behavior. Some breeds the hen is smaller, but I've had some very large hens, so size and visual features can be deceiving. Hens are more 'reserved'. Cock's will strut and dance, 'tail drag' and puff out their chest - 'to look macho' 
If you put a mirror in front of them, the cock will usually respond to the reflection of the 'other bird' in the mirror


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks boney!!! are they good breeds??

can you help me with their age and Sex?? please.

PS: the white bird is spinning around the brown, lying in cage like ready to lay egg position and then groaning intermittently...is this normal?

the brown piegion looks like protecting the white, when i go near the cage!!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

u can feed them "thena,kambe,wheat,mani cholam 'etc.....


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Are u planning to keep it as a in-door or an out -door pet ???


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

i have kept them in the balcony...so outdoor for me


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

one more question, how much will it cost to buy a similar pair?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

These guys need lots of flying space.......keep that in mind,when u build a cage/loft !!!
In kerala a pair of "australian red" would cost from 1500 -2000.Your grizzle(second pic ) looks like a mixed breed....it would cost around 200-300 rupees for a pair !!!


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anybody can guess my pets age? and also would you please tell me how much it will cost ?


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks bonny..my plan is to leave them in balcony and to set up a small shelter. from breed point of view, i got the following info from fancy piegion chatter forum- below are the comments.
_
"the red one (brown) looks like a hen garden tumbler they do pop shell crests out very often the black n white splash looks a cock and resembles a cross garden fantail/tumbler" _


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

i paid 1900 for this pair !! it was my fault, i should have done a good study before selecting a pigeon. never knew there are so much of complication involved in breeding and cross breeding.. a lesson learned.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

There will be some initial mistakes in every field,it happens with all beginners ,u will soon learn all the tricks and trade secrets in this field with experience and time!!!Keep the interest and love for pigeons intact !!!


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Many thanks boney...any recommendation from your side from where i can buy quality breeds?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Dont buy from pet shops.......try to take good quality pigeons from breeders !!!
Try to find a breeder close to your home place ,I hope it helps ....where are u settled now ?


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

bangalore, C.V.Raman Nagar.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

There must be a pigeon club in banglore...try to contact them ,they will help u to locate a breeder in your area!!!


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Firstly welcome to PT.
There are a lot breeders in Bangalore specialized in certain breeds.
What kind of pigeons are you looking specifically? Performance or Fancy?


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

hi chilangz, fancy pigeons!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Your birds pictured are beautiful, no matter what the cross! I have a big red roller tumbler cross very similar to the first one. Beautiful!


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good news..!! I have negotiated with the breeder and he is ready to exchange my pair of pigeons with a good breed. ..trust me he was shocked when I spoke about the cross breed of the pigeons and another information which was provided to me via this forum… am very much satisfied with the level of information that I have about pigeons and would like to thank each and every one who had responded to my thread.

Now I would humbly request you to help me out to find a good pair of pigeons. The following are the criteria’s.

• Keep it as an in-door. ( Am living in an apartment, so can utilize my balcony)
• Looking for a show breed
• Less poops. Smile
Also
• Right Age of pigeon to buy?
• How to identify a healthy Pigeon?

Thanks in advance.
Very Happy


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

sorry forgot to mention..my purchasing power is only upto INR 2500...


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

You can get a breeding pair of lahore pigeons at this cost......but they are bigger birds,but they are really a treat to watch,and gets tamed very easily...they are known for their gentle character.anyway i will put up a pic of my lahores ...see whether u like it .Then u can ask ur breeder for a breeding pair


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

good one..thank you. will check with the breeder. any alternative, if it is not available?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

red,white,black tumblers,fantails,white homers..........other breeds are costly,we have breeds in kerala costing around even 30,000 rupees and above...


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

too expensive, i will try for lahore and also fantails


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

how can i identify good fantails pigeons? any tips before buying?

thanks in advance.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

jeev12 said:


> how can i identify good fantails pigeons? any tips before buying?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Here is a pic...!!!


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Look for the tail feathers,this one has around 32 tail feathers,a good indian fantail should not shake/wobble its head,its foot should be feathered...
it should have a crest !!!


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

lovely...any recommended checks before buying?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

yeah....just read the above comment


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

yes sir...thank you for your time.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

.........!!!


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

question: there are pure white and black Fantail is this the only pure breed? i saw couple of pictures where in the birds body is white and tail have black spots...are they cross breeds?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

its not about the color........its all about the fanning of tail feathers,presence of crest,presence of foot feathers.......the posture etc,should be given more importance


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

OK...my check points should be your above comment...thanks


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good evening everyone...i may receive my fantail tomorrow so excited!!!

A question though, i have a pair of guinea pig, which are left open in my balcony, that is the same place where in am planning to keep my piegions. droppings of Guinea pig will be lying in the floor...is this harmful to pigeons?

As always, thanks for your valuable comments.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

I dont know..........but personally ,i would not put my pigeons, with guinea pigs/other pets,bcoz the guinea pig /other pets droppings would allow the growth of various harmful bacteria,viruses etc.......which can be potentially harmful for your pigeons !!!


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

OK thank you...uncertainty !!!.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah!! personally, I too don't prefer guinea pigs with my pigeons.........


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

jeev12 said:


> question: there are pure white and black Fantail is this the only pure breed? i saw couple of pictures where in the birds body is white and tail have black spots...are they cross breeds?


You need not worry too much on these unless you are planning to partcipate in pigeon shows. Otherwise get a pair which you are happy with 

Fantails can come in a variety of colors, bull eyes a good springy neck and an above average foot feathers. As the name suggests, the fan is one of the main parts and it gives the beauty to the breed. They are gentle breeds not good flyers and easy prey for predators like cats/hawks/raccoons, so beware if your balcony have these visitors.

No mixing with guineas as suggested, you do not need extra complications while starting out. Locate a good vet doctor and a pet store, one point of time you will need those. Bangalore is not short of those, I believe, there are many exotic bird keepers there.

Try to read as much from the resources section on PT about common diseases, nutrition including calciums/vitamins etc.

Good luck and please post the pictures too


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

They sure are cute pigeons


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello everyone...am back..this time with pictures of my new bird..... I bought a pair of Fantail yesterday and again i would like to thank you everyone for the support that you have provided to me...


























Thanks in advance.

*PS: Sreesh many thanks for your advice.*


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry forgot to mention....Pure White is a Boy !!! and spotted is a girl ..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Beautiful birds  good luck and enjoy their company 

Do not forget to worm them if they had not been yet. You can also find many details in the Resources section of PT


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Wow!!! beautiful birds,good luck to you ...mate


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

How much did it cost u,for this pair ?


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks boney..i paid Rs.2100


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks sreeshs..i have panned to take them to a vet for DE worming.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

you can do it yourself.
I use "Albomar" but I change it every year, as I do not want the worms to get accustomed to the medicine.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

BTW, nice pair......they look majestic


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks chilangz


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

need help!!! today hen was making sound similar to Cock (cooing), confused..is that a common behavior ?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Hens can also make the cooing sound.

How are the pairs' behaviour otherwise ?


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

very intimate , i saw couple of times " billing" happening where in the hen initiating the process..they look very happy together. yesterday night i took cock out of cage for 5 minutes and when i was putting it back i heard the cooing sound from hen.


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

just know, i took cock out and put my hand inside, hen started cooing and started circling!!!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

That should be normal, I guess


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

As always many thanks *sreesh*


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello All, recommend ZENTEL (Micronized Albendazole) for deworming? in the pack it is mentioned as single dose.

thanks in advance.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

jeev12 said:


> Hello All, recommend ZENTEL (Micronized Albendazole) for deworming? in the pack it is mentioned as single dose.
> 
> thanks in advance.


There are some fellow fanciers here who recommend not to use Albendazole based dewormers. However one time dose could be ok I guess (something related to bone/,marrow or something, don't remember exactly)
Piperazine based dewormers are usually advised and also depends on the type of worms getting treated for.

Anyways, you have to check for the Abendezole concentration in the solution. It will be on the label. Based on that the dosage needs to be calculated.

I had used Endoban - Albendazole strength 125mg/mL. 3 drops as single dose and 3 drops on day 12 as preventive measure.
For treatment of severe infestation 3 drops for 3 days and 3 drops on day 12.
Note that the actual dosage will depend upon the weight of the pigeon also.


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

Many thanks...As per label, 10ml contains 400mg of Albendazole( in a flavored syrup). you suggest for a 5ml shot for each pigeon?

thanks in advance.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Ivermectin 
broad spectrum, antiparasitic agents.
Usage: Ascarids, Capillaria, Tetrameres, Strongyles, and other internal nematodes. Also used for lice.
Adverse reactions: None.
Dosage: 500 - 1000 UG (Micrograms), which works out to be .05 - .1 millimeters or cc's./bird for internal parasites. 1 1/2 - 6 cc per gallon of water for internal parasites. 1 1/2 - 3 cc per gallon of bath water for lice. For internal parasites the higher dosage is needed in many cases of ascarids and tetrameres.
I basically use 2 drops/bird of ivermectin,then repeat after 10 days...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

jeev12 said:


> Many thanks...As per label, 10ml contains 400mg of Albendazole( in a flavored syrup). you suggest for a 5ml shot for each pigeon?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Noooooooooooo 

3 drops of 125mg/mL strength per pigeon is equivalent to about 25 mg.

So you will need about 9 drops of Zentel for equivalent dosage (considering 1ml ~ 15 drops)


----------



## jeev12 (Jan 6, 2011)

thank you chief...


----------

